# Dad's Bottles #7



## CharlesJ (Mar 29, 2006)

I have had my Dad's bottle collection since he died in 1980. He thought they were old bottles and were interesting. I want to post them one at a time and see what I can learn about each.

 Bottle #7 sits 7 1/2 inches tall, 3 3/4 inches square at base.  Ignore cork in top.   Bottle predates 1930 since Dad has his own sticker label attached saying it contained " ___ELD (unreadable maybe FIELD) BERRY Aug 1930"  indicating he put up some wine when home after college.  The bottle has raised glass identical lettering on front and back: Harvey MacNaire and Company Ltd. Leith and Glasgow, then a design of a shield, then in script: Old Gaelic.  Bottle bottom is imprinted with Reg. No. 547348.  I welcome any inputs that help me understand the bottle.


----------



## toddt04 (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you ever find out the history of this bottle?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey toddt04,

 Welcome to the forum. You have resurrected an old post from 2006. Let's see if we can help a little. I don't know if CharlesJ ever found anything on Dad's bottle #7. If you are in touch with him, you can tell him the British Registry mark dates the bottle to 1909.

 You might also ask him if he meant Harvey Mcnair & Co. LTD. They were a London based firm which bought Benromach Distillery in 1911.






 Benromach is still in business today making some expensive Scotch whiskey.

 Please also tell Charles that his dad put up some Elderberry wine in the #7 bottle.


----------



## pokerclan (Mar 17, 2010)

Yesterday I had one of those bottles in my hand and a friend requesting I find out what I can about it. Thanks, now we know that there are at least two surviving in the world. Does a bottle like this have any value?


----------

